# Favorite Mario Game?



## jobby47 (May 2, 2015)

I like a lot of Mario games, what is your favorite?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 2, 2015)

My favourite is Super Mario Galaxy 2! Amazing gameplay, amazing story, amazing power ups, amazing characters......everything about that game is amazing!!


----------



## Stalfos (May 2, 2015)

Some thoughts on Mario-games;

* Super Mario World is without a doubt my favorite one.
* Super Mario Bros. 2 might not originally be a Mario-game but it's a great platformer nonetheless.
* Super Mario 64 is extremely overrated but still better than Super Mario Sunshine. Both are still pretty good for being 3d-platformers.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

I think I go back to play Super Mario World the most.

I also liked Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 2, 2015)

I can't pick a specific favourite, so here's a list:
- Super Mario World
- Super Mario 64
- Super Mario Sunshine
- Super Mario Galaxy (2)
- Super Mario 3D World
- Mario Party 6 & 7
- Super Paper Mario

There's probably more I'm forgetting.


----------



## jobby47 (May 2, 2015)

I also like the Mario Kart games, they are really fun.


----------



## tumut (May 2, 2015)

Super Mario World 2 Yoshi's Island or Super Mario 3D World.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 2, 2015)

Here is a list of favorites for me!

-All Mario Karts
-Mario Party 6 + 7
-Super Mario Galaxy 1 + 2
-Super Mario World
-Super Mario 3d Land
-Super Mario 64
-Super Mario Sunshine
-Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
-All Paper Mario

Last But Not Least

The Original Mario!


----------



## jobby47 (May 2, 2015)

Kenziegirl1229 said:


> Here is a list of favorites for me!
> 
> -All Mario Karts
> -Mario Party 6 + 7
> ...



Yeah, all of the Mario karts are good, and I also really like Super Mario 3d Land, it is a great game.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 2, 2015)

The Galaxies
3D World
Bowser's Inside Story
Any Paper Mario that isn't Sticker Star
All Mario Karts
Sunshine

There are likely others, but this is the ones that stick out the most to me.


----------



## pokedud14 (May 2, 2015)

Kenziegirl1229 said:


> -All Paper Mario



Even Sticker Star?


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

pokedud14 said:


> Even Sticker Star?



We don't talk about that game here.


----------



## Amissapanda (May 2, 2015)

_Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars_.

One of my favorite games of all time. And it's a travesty that it hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## a potato (May 2, 2015)

Mario Kart 8 is my favorite spin-off and Sunshine is probably my favorite actual Mario game, even though I can't beat it to save my life.


----------



## Dae Min (May 2, 2015)

Luigi's Mansion! I love how they fleshed out Luigi's personality/fear with his stuttering, varying screams of "MARIO!" and his constant shaking. They even put those little details in how he opened doors. He was terrified and hated every moment of the adventure, but stayed strong for the sake of his brother. And when they were finally reunited again, Luigi shed a tear just due to how happy he was. It was so sweet and tugged all my heart strings

The game itself was really different from a normal Mario game too. I just love it


----------



## Pharaoh (May 2, 2015)

Can't really pick ONE, but....

Super Mario 64 is special to me because it was my first ever video game.

Otherwise, in terms of my favorite story, Super Paper Mario is my favorite. It gets a lot of criticism, and it's all warranted for the most part, even I hated this game when it first came out. But once I tried it again a few years later, I absolutely loved it despite its flaws. The villains are complex and interesting, the plot itself is the most serious I've ever seen a Mario game take itself- I mean, you don't just save Princess Peach or The Mushroom Kingdom- you have to save the entire freakin' UNIVERSE, which is filled with other worlds and dimensions that are all counting on you, or else everyone everywhere will DIE. I mean, if that's not hardcore enough, one of the levels in this game is LITERALLY hell. It's an amazing game, I really recommend giving it a try, especially if you previously disliked it for whatever gameplay reasonings you had, because the story and characters are worth it, and there's a phenomenal and touching ending scene. 

For the RPG's, that's a little tougher to decide between, because Super Star Saga had a great setting and some great villain intros, but I feel like Bowser's Inside Story is great too, but for different reasons. The script is hilarious, for one, Bowser and Fawful's banter sessions are great, and just any opportunity to play as Bowser is fun in general. I really enjoyed the game for the most part.

Mario Kart Wii also holds a place in my heart, even though a lot of people might not have hailed this as their favorite kart game, but for me, it provided countless hours of relaxation after school. I enjoyed playing online regularly, the glitched matches were a lot of great fun, and really felt quite sad once the servers were shut down for it. But then I eventually got Mario Kart 8, so all was well with the world again.


----------



## Tao (May 2, 2015)

Super Mario World. 
I have so much nostalgia for this game and it's easily the Mario game I go back to the most!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (May 2, 2015)

Galaxy 2 for sure, in terms of platformers. I loved the items, the Galaxies, and the music.


----------



## jobby47 (May 2, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> Can't really pick ONE, but....
> 
> Super Mario 64 is special to me because it was my first ever video game.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Mario Kart Wii is a great game.


----------



## Milleram (May 3, 2015)

When I was younger I really liked Super Mario 64 and Super Mario Sunshine. More recently, I really enjoyed Super Mario 3D World.


----------



## abby534534 (May 3, 2015)

Tied between Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door and Mario Party 2.


----------



## Coach (May 3, 2015)

I'll have to do a list:

*Super Mario Sunshine
*Mario party (2,6,7)
*Mario kart Wii, Mario kart 7
*New Super Mario Bros. Wii

There's probably more, but that's all I can think of right now


----------



## EndlessElements (May 3, 2015)

i... really don't know. i haven't played that many Mario games, tbh. i really liked what i played of Mario Galaxy, though, so i guess i'll go with that


----------



## jobby47 (May 3, 2015)

Coach said:


> I'll have to do a list:
> 
> *Super Mario Sunshine
> *Mario party (2,6,7)
> ...



I really like New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Mario Kart Wii, and Mario Kart 7, they are great games.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 3, 2015)

Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door.


----------



## xXDaBossXx (May 3, 2015)

My favourite Mario game is Mario Kart 8, it's a really fun series, especially with friends


----------



## Pearls (May 3, 2015)

I liked Super Mario 64. I nearly completed it when I was like 10 but my little cousin deleted my save file ):<


----------



## UmaNation (May 3, 2015)

I really enjoy Mario Kart 8, i don't own it but I play it at my friend's house all the time. It's super fun to play with my friends. it's even more fun now because they let you be animal crossing people like Isabelle and villager, and the race tracks are super fun


----------



## jobby47 (May 3, 2015)

UmaNation said:


> I really enjoy Mario Kart 8, i don't own it but I play it at my friend's house all the time. It's super fun to play with my friends. it's even more fun now because they let you be animal crossing people like Isabelle and villager, and the race tracks are super fun



Yeah, Mario kart games are great.


----------



## penguins (May 3, 2015)

super mario 64, super mario sunshine, + mario kart 64


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

I haven't played many Mario games. Like... at all. My favorite would have to be Super Mario 3D World that came with my Wii U. It's beautiful in HD and has really enjoyable levels, even though the very last world is driving me insane.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 3, 2015)

Haven't played all, but the ones I like are:
-Super Mario 64(had great countless hours playing it, definitely one of the best for me)
-Super Mario World(Never really finished it without Star World, but still fun anyways. Also a nostalgic game for me as I would play this game with my friend back then)
-Mario Party DS(Minigames are just hillarious)
-Mario Kart DS(Fun and Nostalgic game for me)


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

Super Mario World.

Obvious is obvious.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and Paper Mario the Thousand Year Door, that's awesome too.


----------



## Shimmer (May 6, 2015)

I really like the Mario Karts. C:

I love the controls and the gameplay. They're really smooth and an enjoyment to play., especially with friends.


----------



## jobby47 (May 6, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I really like the Mario Karts. C:
> 
> I love the controls and the gameplay. They're really smooth and an enjoyment to play., especially with friends.



Yeah, me too, they are really fun great games.


----------



## Pheenic (May 6, 2015)

Main Series:
Super Mario Sunshine is the only one i like tbh

Side Series:
Mario Kart (DD & 8)
Paper Mario 1-3
Mario Party 8


----------



## Alonious_Monk (May 7, 2015)

I'd go with Mario Kart: Double Dash, a concept I'm sad they never really went with again.


----------



## jobby47 (May 7, 2015)

Alonious_Monk said:


> I'd go with Mario Kartouble Dash, a concept I'm sad they never really went with again.



I think that Mario kart double dash is a great game too, it is really fun.


----------



## Ramza (May 8, 2015)

The atmosphere of Super Mario Galaxy makes it one of my favorite. I never got around to playing SMG2 though.


----------



## Azza (May 10, 2015)

I just think all of the mariokart games are fantastic


----------



## ashjaed (May 10, 2015)

Super Mario Sunshine! Or maybe Paper Mario! For the GameCube anyway. For the Wii definitely super Mario Galaxy. I can't pick between one and two tho, haha!


----------



## EpicLazer (May 10, 2015)

Most 3D ones. The sidescroller platformers have gotten bland ever since New Super Mario Bros. for the DS IMO


----------



## toadboy35 (May 10, 2015)

My favorite mario party is Mario Party 7! I love all Mario Karts and I also love super mario galaxy 2!


----------



## jobby47 (May 10, 2015)

toadboy35 said:


> My favorite mario party is Mario Party 7! I love all Mario Karts and I also love super mario galaxy 2!



Yeah, I really enjoy all of the Mario karts too.


----------



## peachy13 (May 16, 2015)

Super Mario Galaxy (1 & 2)


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 16, 2015)

I really enjoyed playing Super Mario All Stars on my SNES when I was a kid. My mom and I would play each game that was in it a lot. That and Super Mario World!


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 16, 2015)

My favourite has got to be the mario bros deluxe for gbc just because that was my first mario game i got  haha but i also had my fair share of playing a lot of super smash bros melee (if that counts) and mario 64! Oh and i cant forget mario kart !


----------



## pokedude729 (May 16, 2015)

Main series: The Galaxies 

Side games:
Mario Kart 8
Mario Party 7
Bowser's Inside Story
All Paper Marios that don't have the word "sticker' in its title


----------



## Rhetorik (May 17, 2015)

Two words: Paper Mario


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 18, 2015)

My favourite would either be Paper Mario or Super Star Saga/Partner's in Time.


----------



## Loriii (May 18, 2015)

Super Mario Bros. 3
Super Mario World
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Mario 3D World
Mario Kart
Paper Mario 
Mario & Luigi
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon (if considered a Mario game)


----------



## jobby47 (May 20, 2015)

Role said:


> Super Mario Bros. 3
> Super Mario World
> Super Mario Galaxy
> Super Mario 3D World
> ...



Yeah, those are all great games.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 23, 2015)

Of all of the Mario games I played, I like Sunshine the most, but that's only because of the hotel level.

Today, I started playing Super Mario 64, for the very first time in my life.



Spoiler



I purchased it from the Nintendo eShop on the WiiU. Hopefully Sunshine comes out soon on the eShop.


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2015)

Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door will always take it for me. It's my favorite game eveeeeeeeeer.

Here's my top 5 though.

1. TTYD
2. Super Mario Galaxy 1 &2
3. Mario Party 3
4. Super Mario World 
5. New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (May 24, 2015)

I only have 2 (Super Mario 64 and Bowser's Inside Story), but they're both awesome.  I still play them sometimes. 

Especially those giant battles in Bowser's Inside Story... I always found them soo fun. c':


----------



## CaptainCrunch (May 24, 2015)

I have so many favorites! I love Super Mario 64, Mario Kart, and Super Mario Galaxy the most though~
I also really enjoyed Mario Party DS, I wish I could find it though


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 25, 2015)

I like Super Mario 64 and Super Paper Mario.


----------



## MadokaPie (May 25, 2015)

None they all suck the same


----------



## shunishu (May 25, 2015)

I love Super Mario Land2 (i mean, bubble blowing hippo statues... doesnt get much better.. the character and level design is really adorbs. i recently played it again on the 3ds vc and had mega childhood flashbacks.. so good ^^) & Super Mario64 & Super Mario World on the snes
Wario Land for gb too


(I never sunshine or papermario, but i think i would probably like those as well)

(I didnt enjoy mario galaxy 2 very much, i mean it sorta OK, but i stopped playing pretty quick...)


----------



## MadokaPie (May 25, 2015)

Jk xD I felt like being a troll for once
Mario is fine.lol


----------



## JCnator (May 25, 2015)

Choosing which Mario games I love the most is kinda a difficult task, because a lot of them are beyond very good. I'll have to narrow down those I actually enjoyed the most when I played them.

- Super Mario World
- Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island
- Super Mario 64
- Super Mario Galaxy
- Donkey Kong (1994)
- Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 27, 2015)

It's really hard to pick just one, but if I was forced to, I'd say Super Mario Galaxy.

The Mario & Luigi RPGs are all also excellent too.


----------



## jobby47 (May 30, 2015)

BlogDog123 said:


> It's really hard to pick just one, but if I was forced to, I'd say Super Mario Galaxy.
> 
> The Mario & Luigi RPGs are all also excellent too.



Yeah, they are great.


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 30, 2015)

Paper Mario, N64 Tennis, Parties 4-6, Superstar Saga, Super Princess Peach, Kart 8, and Double Dash, to give my list as briefly as possible zel. Sorry that I can't say anything more for the RPGs, as I never truly played the SNES RPG, I stopped Bowser's Inside Story after the treadmill cutscene, and I don't have Dream Team.


----------



## Yoshisaur (May 31, 2015)

Excluding Mario Kart, I've always thought SMB3 is the best one.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2015)

Super Mario Sunshine I guess...though, there many, OTHER excellent ones!!


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2015)

Paper Mario, and its sequel The Thousand Year Door are my favorites. When it comes down to it I don't find myself enjoying platforming anywhere near as much as the RPGs. Although if I had to pick from the platformers my favorites are definitely Super Mario Sunshine and Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island.


----------

